# Anyone on here FBI?



## Guest (Jan 28, 2006)

Just a few friendly suggestions for any FBI types out there...

When pulled over by a uniformed police officer in a parking lot. Do NOT get out of your vehicle and try to walk towards the cruiser. Also, whether you've identified yourself as a fed or not, when you are being pat frisked for weapons and your sweater is raised exposing your duty firearm DO NOT f***ing reach for it. Lucky that all you were is thrown on the hood of the car. You might think of local cops as inferior to you, and while I can to some small degree understand your instinct to protect your weapon, the local cops have other things to do besides shoot you with your own gun. Also, try and remember where the city/town lines are, and make sure you're notifing the correct police department of your activities. Have a nice day!

~Regular MassCops member who wishes to remain anonymous


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

I'd go ahead and make that suggestion to anyone lawfully carrying a firearm not to do that. Anyone in CJ _should already_ know it though:blink:


----------



## THE RP (Oct 1, 2005)

The terrorists don't stand a chance...


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2006)

Every organization has their nitwits. The few FBI Agents I've come across during traffic stops have been nothing but professional.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2006)

I am FBI=Full Blood Irish


----------



## tango2 (Sep 11, 2005)

Unregistered said:


> I am FBI=Full Blood Irish


Correct me if Im wrong but arn't you just a Security Gaurd?


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm FBI too... Female Body Inspector.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

tango2 said:


> Correct me if Im wrong but arn't you just a Security Gaurd?


Anyone without an account (or if you have an account and don't log in or log out) can post as Unregistered. Security Guards, fake cops, real cops, idiots who want to piss boardmembers off with stupid questions... even FBI agents.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

*F*orever *B*other *I*talians


----------



## SGT_GRUNT_USMC (May 31, 2004)

I personally have no problem with the feds.The ones I've worked with have been nothing but professional.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Interesting....

Ps...........*F*emale *B*itch *I*nstigator


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

JoninNH said:


> Anyone without an account (or if you have an account and don't log in or log out) can post as Unregistered. Security Guards, fake cops, real cops, idiots who want to piss boardmembers off with stupid questions... even FBI agents.


Yes they can (in Ask A Cop only) but that forum is supposed to be a question and answer forum not one where you can just bitch about allegedly being harassed by local law enforcement. I seriously doubt that the anonymous member who posted the original thread is a federal agent.

Sounds more like a security guard not getting the "pc" he thinks he deserves. In any case I have a feeling that we are not even getting half of the story if it is factual at all.


----------



## copcreamer (Dec 3, 2004)

Local Cops - 1 Fan Belt Installers -0

Also Fat Boys Institute


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Spoken like a true sparky asshat



Unregistered said:


> Just a few friendly suggestions for any FBI types out there...
> 
> When pulled over by a uniformed police officer in a parking lot. Do NOT get out of your vehicle and try to walk towards the cruiser. Also, whether you've identified yourself as a fed or not, when you are being pat frisked for weapons and your sweater is raised exposing your duty firearm DO NOT f***ing reach for it. Lucky that all you were is thrown on the hood of the car. You might think of local cops as inferior to you, and while I can to some small degree understand your instinct to protect your weapon, the local cops have other things to do besides shoot you with your own gun. Also, try and remember where the city/town lines are, and make sure you're notifing the correct police department of your activities. Have a nice day!
> 
> ~Regular MassCops member who wishes to remain anonymous


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

JoninNH said:


> I'm FBI too... Female Body Inspector.


:L: :L: :L:i was waiting for that 1!


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

I forgot to log on and almost posted as unregistered. LOL.

Gil, I think that "unregisterd" wasn't the FBI agent... I think he/she/it was bitching ABOUT the FBI agent, and for whatever reason want's to remain anonymous. Can't say I blame 'em, I wouldn't publicly bash the FBI either...



Gil said:


> Yes they can (in Ask A Cop only) but that forum is supposed to be a question and answer forum not one where you can just bitch about allegedly being harassed by local law enforcement. I seriously doubt that the anonymous member who posted the original thread is a federal agent.
> 
> Sounds more like a security guard not getting the "pc" he thinks he deserves. In any case I have a feeling that we are not even getting half of the story if it is factual at all.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

JonInNH said:


> *I* forgot to log on and almost* posted as unregistered. LOL*





JonInNH said:


> *.*
> 
> Gil, I think that "unregisterd" wasn't the FBI agent... *I* think he/she/it *was bitching ABOUT the FBI agent, and for whatever reason want*'s* to remain anonymous.* Can't say I blame 'em,* I wouldn't publicly bash the FBI either...*




Very interesting that you would make those statements, Jon.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Oh boy... just like a woman to pick out only CERTAIN parts of a sentence... 

Just kiddin Dunny...


----------

